# Have you ever pulled a string out of your cat's end?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

I just pulled one out today... this is like at least the third time

oops i meant to put this in the health section


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Like a string? Like a string string, or like poopy??? :?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I have had it, but you should never pull it out. You dont know how deep it is and if it is wrapped around anything internally.
The best thing to do is trim it short and see how it goes, if it isnt out after a day or two you should take them to the vet.

Moved to health&nutrition


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i haven't had to pull a string from any of my cats back ends, but i have had to pull a couple strings from squee's mouth that he was attempting to swallow. i caught him before it got too far and just pulled it out slowly. lastnight he had at least a foot and a half of string down to his stomach i'm betting....stupid cat....


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

OMG yes this happened with my cat Dutchess we used to have, but it was more than a string it was firmer like a piece of rope so I really don't know what the heck it was, I could tell that it was almost out and it wasn't very long so I pulled it out also, I had NEVER heard of anything like this, so I found it very strange, nice to know it's something that happens (well not that it's nice, but that we weren't alone lol)


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

eeeeewwwwww! That just makes me shiver! :lol: 

I know it is unsafe, but who could just let it hang there. 8O :lol:

Hope your kitty is ok


----------



## CinderandWhiskersMom (Jan 27, 2005)

I remember when I was in my teens, and my cat at the time, Sashi, had tinsel hangin' out her butt at Christmas time. I did not know it was not safe to pull it out (and that was the last time my family hung tinsel on the tree -- lesson learned) so I just pulled it out. Let me tell you -- did she look surprised! LOL -- I think she jusmped about a foot in the air. Luckily -- it wasn't much tinsel and didn't do any damage -- so that being the case -- boy was it funny to see the look on her face! :lol:


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

Sometimes they go outside and chew and swallow blades of grass. I think that is what the 'string' is.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

no, the grass would be broken down in their stomach. cats have very strong digestive juices. not much holds up in there. that's why they can eat raw meat and not die.


----------



## jbeanie10 (Dec 15, 2004)

I had a cat who ate a red ribbon off the Christmas tree. I didn't know she had eaten it until I saw half of it hanging out! The vet suggested giving her a can of food to help move things along and it worked! I have found string, dental floss etc. n her poop since. (we try to keep it all away from her but sometimes she is smarter than we are!)


----------



## airforcewife (Feb 1, 2005)

*Careful!*

oh yes, my cat (who has since passed away) used to eat tinsel, too. We would find it in the litter box. My kitten, Jager (pr. "yager") recently ate part of a rubberband, which I found the next day... 
A word of caution, though: My aunt used to work in a vet's office, and told us of a story in which a cat had eaten a piece of string, but it got caught around the base of his tongue. I don't remember all of the details, but I do know that the string was partially digested that way, and expensive surgery followed! So be careful what is left lying around!


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Never pull the string. It's just too dangerous. My cat once had a string, and his owner at the time pulled and pulled, much like a clown handkerchief. She later found out from the vet how dangerous it can be to tug on it.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i've only ever pulled strings out of their front end. i've had to do this twice with squee so far. **** cat will eat anything.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes and no. Well i did try.....the story goes like this: 

I had come back from work one day only to realize that Lexie's favorite string had disappeared - didn't think much of it, perhaps she shoved it under the couch, where most favorite toys go to be forgotten :roll: . We did the usual play play play, pet pet pet - and then it happened. She quietly slinked into the box and did her business while i watched. All was normal, she passed one normal chunk, and was going for another - until i noticed a 2 inch long pooper sticking out of her butt!! I quickly went to grab a paper towel to help her pinch the rest off - but by the time i got back, Lexie had taken notice. (This is where things got ugly) She started yelping, then ran for about a few feet. As she realized it was "following" her, she began chasing her tail around in circles. I tried to grab it, but to no avail. For some innane reason after that, i just stood and watched in disbelief, and lack of wanting to be hit by flying feces. She spun around faster and faster until the thing literally *flew* out of butt and let out an audible splat as it hit (and stuck) to the wall. At first i was utterly horrified at her strange practice of defecation, until i saw about an inch and a half of string coming out the poop. 

I now realize how lucky i was that the whole thing came out in its entirety - the string was practically a foot long 8O . Needless to say, all string play was fully supervised from that point on!! My poor baby...


----------

